# Jet Wash advice



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Looking for some advice on my next Jet Wash purchase. Nearly always purchased Karcher in the past and most of my tools. foam gun etc are Karcher fittings (the push and turn).

Looking to replace though as the small cheap Karcher I purchased has split causing a leak and pulsing. Not bothering to repair hence the new one needed.

What are my options that allow me to keep my old karcher parts? It's not the end of the world If I can't but would make sense not to have to replace everything.

I hear a lot about Nilfisk etc. Could spend up to £250 for the right model.

Your thoughts?

Adam


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Would you push it to 320??


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...8FlYhazC7yzfoKhH7-e-lR-IjxF8dnRQBNxoCRT3w_wcB 
the extra 50 well worth it 10m hose and rolls away for nice storage also its steel braided hose and has good power and for snow lance all need to do is buy the new connector take off the karcher put on the nilfisk thats like 5 quid or something
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foam...Garden_PowerTools_SM&var=&hash=item3f259f07e1


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Would you push it to 320??


I can do for the right machine. The Nilfisk link above looks good.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

he's probably going to say get a kranzle k7


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Clean ocd said:


> he's probably going to say get a kranzle k7


Yeah i'd say its up there with washers at more than treble the price easy


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm about to order one of these to replace my Karcher after doing a good bit of research. The P150 is semi professional so for my use the E145 will be more than enough. It comes in at £200 if you don't want all the accessories. And as said a new snow foam connector for 5 or 10 quid and sorted :thumb:

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13385


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> Yeah i'd say its up there with washers at more than treble the price easy


.....And a lot of the cheaper ones are just as good as the Kranzle K7 :thumb:.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

trv8 said:


> .....And a lot of the cheaper ones are just as good as the Kranzle K7 :thumb:.


and have more power lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

macca666 said:


> I'm about to order one of these to replace my Karcher after doing a good bit of research. The P150 is semi professional so for my use the E145 will be more than enough. It comes in at £200 if you don't want all the accessories. And as said a new snow foam connector for 5 or 10 quid and sorted :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13385


better off just getting the p150 as the hose on e145 is not that flexible compared to p150


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

i just went through a similar debate, but ended up buying a Karcher K5 premium ecologic (was £300); as it came with 5 years of warranty, plus the fact I could use my previous Karcher accessories... The K4 ecologic also comes with the 5 year warranty, and a bit cheaper.. The Nilfisk 150 however is a strong competitor.... 
I definitely enjoy the upgrade from the little K2 machine I had before..


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> better off just getting the p150 as the hose on e145 is not that flexible compared to p150


Does that include the new version as I thought they had upgraded it from the E140 and it was the same as the P150??


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Does that include the new version as I thought they had upgraded it from the E140 and it was the same as the P150??


read the link you said just steel armoured but if read the p150 steel armoured and flexible


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> read the link you said just steel armoured but if read the p150 steel armoured and flexible


Link for E145 says 10m superflex steel armoured which is same as p150??

Just read it again the E145 H model comes with the superflex steel armoured however that's the one in the link...


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

e145 
• 145 bar pressure
• 10 m. steel armoured high pressure hose
• Reliable aluminium pump
• Telescopic handle with sturdy and robust aluminium tubes
• Trolley ensures high mobility
• Storage of gun, nozzle and foam sprayer
• Integrated storage for hose and electric cable Pressure regulation
• Click&Clean nozzle system ensures quick and easy change of nozzle
• The height of the products ensures good ergonomic
• Automatic start/stop
• Sturdy and robust design
• Noise reduction by rubber suspension of motor pump unit
• Can be used as stationary solution with a separate wall hook
• DP model includes 8 m. drain and tube cleaner
• H model comes with a Superflex steel armed high pressure hose as standard

p150
Handgun
10 Metre SuperFlex Steel Armoured High Pressure Hose
Tornado & Powerspeed Nozzles
On-Board Hose Reel
Telescopic Handle
On-Board 2.5 Litre Detergent Tank
Tool Storage, Water Filter & Wheels
Instruction Manual & DVD

Features & Benefits

2900W induction motor with brass cylinder head
On-board hose reel and electric cable storage
Integrated accessory storage
Pressure regulation
Telescopic handle
On-board 2.5 litre detergent tank
Automatic start/stop function
Sturdy, robust design
Water filter preventing dirt particles from damaging the pump
SuperFlex steel armoured high pressure hose
Interactive CD included


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I realise spec of P150 is better but it's 100 quid dearer. The point was in relation to the hose which your post above clearly says, without wanting to quote the whole post


• H model comes with a Superflex steel armed high pressure hose as standard

I'm happy for someone to explain the difference as the wording is the same for both!!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

macca666 said:


> I realise spec of P150 is better but it's 100 quid dearer. The point was in relation to the hose which your post above clearly says, without wanting to quote the whole post
> 
> • H model comes with a Superflex steel armed high pressure hose as standard
> 
> I'm happy for someone to explain the difference as the wording is the same for both!!


https://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/en/products/Pages/product.aspx?fid=16555 even the nilfisk website say only steel armour not super flex


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trv8 said:


> .....And a lot of the cheaper ones are just as good as the Kranzle K7 :thumb:.





Clean ocd said:


> and have more power lol


Since being on here which am sure was back 2007 that whole time other than the last year odd,i have never been put off so much on trying to help folk on here,thats it done and it'll keep happening and the forum will just become quiet and ruined :wave:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Since being on here which am sure was back 2007 that whole time other than the last year odd,i have never been put off so much on trying to help folk on here,thats it done and it'll keep happening and the forum will just become quiet and ruined :wave:


if can't accept feedback don't be on a forum simple :thumb: you like k7 others don't , other love it , each person has an opinion and its a forum so are openly allowed to post it , i don't even own a nilfisk but he's looking for a good all round pressure washer , k7 for about 400 you get a pressure washer with 10 meter steel braided hose and about 120 bar , nilfisk similar money you get the same hose but a reel to store neatly 150 bar of pressure and still have money left over than a k7 also thats the nilfisk pro range , pro range of kranzle your well over 1k anyway


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> https://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/en/products/Pages/product.aspx?fid=16555 even the nilfisk website say only steel armour not super flex


Think we'll agree to disagree. If you click on your link then click on show more the spec clearly says and I quote (well copy and paste)

H model comes with a Superflex steel armed high pressure hose as standard

I agree the standard E145 doesn't come with the superflex hose however the "H" model does which is what my original link was for


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Clean ocd said:


> if can't accept feedback don't be on a forum simple :thumb: you like k7 others don't , other love it , each person has an opinion and its a forum so are openly allowed to post it , i don't even own a nilfisk but he's looking for a good all round pressure washer , k7 for about 400 you get a pressure washer with 10 meter steel braided hose and about 120 bar , nilfisk similar money you get the same hose but a reel to store neatly 150 bar of pressure and still have money left over than a k7 also thats the nilfisk pro range , pro range of kranzle your well over 1k anyway


Cool,,,


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Think we'll agree to disagree. If you click on your link then click on show more the spec clearly says and I quote (well copy and paste)
> 
> H model comes with a Superflex steel armed high pressure hose as standard
> 
> I agree the standard E145 doesn't come with the superflex hose however the "H" model does which is what my original link was for


I'm only going by what the manufacture is saying , i hope its the flex hose for you as the non flex is pain in ass , I'm just going by what the info says dude


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> I'm only going by what the manufacture is saying , i hope its the flex hose for you as the non flex is pain in ass , I'm just going by what the info says dude


I'm actually going to phone to confirm before I order but as far as I can see and tell it should come with superflex.

My only worry now is after looking at your link it doesn't list the 145 saying its discontinued yet still Iists the 140 which I thought was a previous model :lol:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

macca666 said:


> I'm actually going to phone to confirm before I order but as far as I can see and tell it should come with superflex.
> 
> My only worry now is after looking at your link it doesn't list the 145 saying its discounted yet still Iists the 140 which I thought was a previous model :lol:


haha good luck :thumb:


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't mean to thread hijack, but at this point I'm torn between the Kranzle K7/122 and the Nilfisk P150. I don't want to start an argument but I feel the negative comments about the recommendation of the K7 (before the recommendation was even made, I might add) were below the belt. Other than the already mentioned ~30 Bar difference in pressure and the "handy" hose reel* can anyone make any genuine useful comparison between the two? Bear in mind I'm willing to spend up to £500 for a machine and accessories. Having spent over £350 in the past 5 years on 3 machines which are all now in the bin, I want the best machine for that money, and for me the best is the most reliable. All it's going to do is run my foam lance and rinse dirt off paintwork 99% of the time. I might power hose the patio with it once every couple of years. 30 bar of pressure is negligible, if anything flow rate is more important, as undoubtedly most people already know.

*I coil hundreds of power, audio and data cables per day, I can handle coiling up a braided PW hose by hand once a week.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Unicorn said:


> I don't mean to thread hijack, but at this point I'm torn between the Kranzle K7/122 and the Nilfisk P150. I don't want to start an argument but I feel the negative comments about the recommendation of the K7 (before the recommendation was even made, I might add) were below the belt. Other than the already mentioned ~30 Bar difference in pressure and the "handy" hose reel* can anyone make any genuine useful comparison between the two? Bear in mind I'm willing to spend up to £500 for a machine and accessories. Having spent over £350 in the past 5 years on 3 machines which are all now in the bin, I want the best machine for that money, and for me the best is the most reliable. All it's going to do is run my foam lance and rinse dirt off paintwork 99% of the time. I might power hose the patio with it once every couple of years.
> 
> *I coil hundreds of power, audio and data cables per day, I can handle coiling up a braided PW hose by hand once a week.


if could stretch a bit extra i would recommend the kranzle k1152 tst again my opinion others with have a different one , the best pressure washer can also be **** if it freezes so keep that in mind , but for 400 i don't see where the k7 is worth the money , you need to service the kranzle and parts are readily available is where the best part thats got going for kranzle as nilfisk you can't buy all parts readily so kranzle dear but can be repaired nilfisk sometime can't be repaired again as i said thats my own opinion , k7 isn't worth the money unless going for a better model

but comparison the k7 does take a lot less power to run than the p150 1.6kw to 2.9kw so mobile detailers can run there normal gene instead of needing to upgrade to a more powerful 1 to run an electric pressure washer but if your only doing at home then that won't effect you


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Never going to be run on a generator, only ever used at one of two locations, both of which have mains power. It will never freeze either, it'll be living in my nice warm garage when it's not being used, the most abuse the pump and seals will take will be when they're fed with ice cold water at this time of year. 

I would tend to go for the more repairable one with more readily available parts, because the Karcher I've just binned (thrown in the spare parts bin, but you get the idea) was repairable but the part it needed was costing more than I paid for the machine itself. The more I think about it the more I think I should just wait another month and pull the trigger on a portable £1000+ hot washer. I also know that's huge overkill for washing a couple of cars and a van once a week though.

I think you might be on to something with the K1152 TST. It's available from Germany within my £500 budget.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Unicorn said:


> Never going to be run on a generator, only ever used at one of two locations, both of which have mains power. It will never freeze either, it'll be living in my nice warm garage when it's not being used, the most abuse the pump and seals will take will be when they're fed with ice cold water at this time of year.
> 
> I would tend to go for the more repairable one with more readily available parts, because the Karcher I've just binned (thrown in the spare parts bin, but you get the idea) was repairable but the part it needed was costing more than I paid for the machine itself. The more I think about it the more I think I should just wait another month and pull the trigger on a portable £1000+ hot washer. I also know that's huge overkill for washing a couple of cars and a van once a week though.
> 
> I think you might be on to something with the K1152 TST. It's available from Germany within my £500 budget.


thats what I'm getting when my stihl re 143 plus packs in whats the price in germany ?


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Working out at £420 plus delivery so probably coming in at less than £450 total. Happy to part with another £100 for a better machine; the K7 from the same place was working out £350 delivered to me in NI.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Unicorn said:


> Working out at £420 plus delivery so probably coming in at less than £450 total. Happy to part with another £100 for a better machine; the K7 from the same place was working out £350 delivered to me in NI.


but then tax on top of that is there not ?


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope, that's including VAT. Total in Euro is €555 converted to GBP is roughly £420. It's £671 from Kranzle UK. No offence to them but I think that's a ridiculous price when an authorized reseller in mainland Europe is selling them for the equivalent of £420.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Unicorn said:


> Nope, that's including VAT. Total in Euro is €555 converted to GBP is roughly £420. It's £671 from Kranzle UK. No offence to them but I think that's a ridiculous price when an authorized reseller in mainland Europe is selling them for the equivalent of £420.


yeah remember thats 671 without vat


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, exactly. I'll get the VAT back on it no matter where I buy, but £671+ VAT is insane. It's almost half that price in Germany.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> I'm only going by what the manufacture is saying , i hope its the flex hose for you as the non flex is pain in ass , I'm just going by what the info says dude


Phoned yesterday and they confirmed its the H model and the hose is the same as the one supplied with the P150 so placed an order. Just took the free deliver so should be with me midweek


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

One thing that everyone's missed is that the Kranzle would be the last pressure washer you'd ever need 
,they're built like poo outhouses,I'd not waste my money on anything else.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Phoned yesterday and they confirmed its the H model and the hose is the same as the one supplied with the P150 so placed an order. Just took the free deliver so should be with me midweek


I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the E145 when you receive it. I'm thinking about getting one, but don't fancy adding another £30-40 for a decent hose.

Cheers
Ashley


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

squiretolley said:


> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the E145 when you receive it. I'm thinking about getting one, but don't fancy adding another £30-40 for a decent hose.
> 
> Cheers
> Ashley


No worries I'll let you know. At moment I've got an old Karcher K2 though bought a 10m hose for it and have to say its been a great buy having lasted me many years. I expect the Nilfisk to be a big upgrade and felt it was better value than an equivalent Karcher. I posted the link earlier in the thread and included extra accessories which I can use around the house and garden :thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

macca666 said:


> No worries I'll let you know. At moment I've got an old Karcher K2 though bought a 10m hose for it and have to say its been a great buy having lasted me many years. I expect the Nilfisk to be a big upgrade and felt it was better value than an equivalent Karcher. I posted the link earlier in the thread and included extra accessories which I can use around the house and garden :thumb:


Thanks. I'm in exactly the same boat, K2 approx 6 yrs old with a 10m Qwashers hose. Looking for something a little more powerful.

Cheers


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

squiretolley said:


> Thanks. I'm in exactly the same boat, K2 approx 6 yrs old with a 10m Qwashers hose. Looking for something a little more powerful.
> 
> Cheers


I think my Karcher is over 10 year old :lol: Hopefully should be here mid week tho with this weather who knows when I'll get to use it. Gave the cars a quick wash today and my snowfoam was actually frosting up on the car :wall:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

macca666 said:


> I think my Karcher is over 10 year old :lol: Hopefully should be here mid week tho with this weather who knows when I'll get to use it. Gave the cars a quick wash today and my snowfoam was actually frosting up on the car :wall:


Same here but it's got a bad habit of not wanting to kick into high pressure.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

The joys of winter! The more I think about it mine's probably nearer to 8yrs old.

I'm recovering from a back operation, so it'll be spring before I can wash again. I suppose it's a blessing in disguise! I'd be bloody frustrated if I was laid up in Spring/Summer.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Went ahead and ordered the E145, hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well the pressure washer arrived on Tuesday having ordered it Friday afternoon so very pleased with delivery as it was quick and free. No issues and everything was there and undamaged.

Managed to get a quick shot this morning before I start my packing as heading to New York tomorrow morning :thumb:

First impressions are very good. Seems a solid machine and I like that everything can be stored onboard. It is a big step up from the Karcher but that was expected. I'm glad I got the car kit as the car nozzle is my preferred option rather than the other two supplied and the under chassis nozzle is excellent. Cant believe how much dirt came out my arches even after I'd blasted them as I normally would.

I know there's been questions around the hose but again the hose is excellent. It is much superior to my karcher one which was an aftermarket longer hose.

Anyone ordering this machine won't be disappointed


----------

